# 318 won't move when I push the release



## Mick318 (Jun 29, 2018)

I just purchased another 318. I noticed though it seems to run great, when the key off, and I push the lever under the right rear fender, the tractor does not move when I push it. My other two 318's always did. How do I get this working to I can roll it in the shop without starting it?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Bypass lever is stuck.... They get that way if they aren't used for a long time. Follow the rod underneath the sheet metal to the lever/arm on the hydrostat. Work it back and forth with your hand. If it doesn't budge, try a little gentle persuasion with a pair of pliers.


----------

